# rig suggestion



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to get started in photography.

What kind of set up would you recommend that would last the first 3+ years of the learning curve?

I am assuming that I dart with a camera, stock lenses and tripod, then get a few lenses later before upgrading cameras.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are totally new I'd suggest a kit. Body and lens combo. Learn to use that so it is second nature then add to it. Learn what you like to shoot and then buy the lenses geared toward that end.

Don't need a tripod to start. Use the correct stance and it will get you buy in most cases.

Can you guess that I'd recommend a Pentax camera?


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Initial research => cameras are expensive...I think I'd rather have another tank. You guys can suffer through my crappy pics.


----------

